
Show HN: Relearning basic machine learning in Python - alefedo
https://github.com/Antipurity/autogen-explore/blob/master/python.ipynb
======
alefedo
Ahh. A shame. Some say that AGI requires significant advances in philosophy,
which I did. Some say it's extreme simplicity, which the project I'll do
because of this one pretty much is. Some say it's many other things, all of
which it is. I'd have loved to discuss even one criticism of my code and
ideas, but pretty much no people have ever been willing to engage with
anything I do. Maybe they're tired of AGI, wanting it but unwilling to
actually do what it takes, even just "pay attention". Maybe they taught me to
be tired of them and myself. No matter. I won't abandon the ancient dream.
Well, if you're somehow reading this, I wish you well anyway.

